# Vifa XT 25 tweeter,Why so many versions of it,and which is best sounding 4ohm for car



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I went to do some reviews on a 4 ohm vifa xt 25 tweeter.Some people recommended that could be turned up loud while remaining detailed and what most of the reviewers described as smooth sounding. When I try to search out information on the vifa xt 25 4 ohm tweeter. I get quite a few different model numbers that start out with the model number xt25,and then each of them have a different set of model numbers after that.Even when I looked at the tweeter reviews at zaph audio .They reviewed 2 vifa xt25 tweeters and said the small one wasn't as good sounding as its big brother.For its big brother ,there was no model number for it.Does anybody know which vifa xt 25 that is the so called big brother, and the best sounding 4ohm of the bunch for the car.Thanks


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

coomaster1 said:


> I went to do some reviews on a 4 ohm vifa xt 25 tweeter.Some people recommended that could be turned up loud while remaining detailed and what most of the reviewers described as smooth sounding. When I try to search out information on the vifa xt 25 4 ohm tweeter. I get quite a few different model numbers that start out with the model number xt25,and then each of them have a different set of model numbers after that.Even when I looked at the tweeter reviews at zaph audio .They reviewed 2 vifa xt25 tweeters and said the small one wasn't as good sounding as its big brother.For its big brother ,there was no model number for it.Does anybody know which vifa xt 25 that is the so called big brother, and the best sounding 4ohm of the bunch for the car.Thanks


that's easy Vifa XT25TG30-04 I have a pair, terrific tweet, a bit too big for most car installs.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I was literally just about to post this question! From what I can tell, the SC is the smaller flange neodymium magnet one that virtually everyone is using in a car application. There's also a larger flange version that has a swivel mount. The TG version uses a regular ferrite and has a large flange. The BG is the "shielded" version of the TG and features another stack of ferrite. As far as I can tell, the soft parts and coils are common among the entire line, but I'm not too sure. IT also seems as though the main advantage to the larger flange xt25s is the ability to cross a little lower.

Anyone listened to both and have more input?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SPLEclipse said:


> I was literally just about to post this question! From what I can tell, the SC is the smaller flange neodymium magnet one that virtually everyone is using in a car application. There's also a larger flange version that has a swivel mount. The TG version uses a regular ferrite and has a large flange. The BG is the "shielded" version of the TG and features another stack of ferrite. As far as I can tell, the soft parts and coils are common among the entire line, but I'm not too sure. IT also seems as though the main advantage to the larger flange xt25s is the ability to cross a little lower.
> 
> Anyone listened to both and have more input?


small flangeless version is good tweet, easily installs in cars. large format running circles around it in SQ department. in fact that same tweet installed in many high- end home speakers.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to see you looking for info. If you are concidering these ring radiators, remember to point them towards you (on axis) as much as possible. 15 degree off axis is fine but not a whole lot more.

From another thread:


chad said:


> Let's step back for a second and look at a whole line of tweeters. The Vifa XT25.
> 
> They make a normal magnet one, a normal magnet one with a bucking magnet, made a big neo one at one point, and they make a small format neo one.
> 
> ...


If you run the smaller Neo XT25 crossed over higer than ~ 3 Khz it's performance is very close to the bigger version. Still a bit different probably due to the flange and back chamber but close. And it is much easyer to find room for it .

If you're crossing even higher and want better off axis responce the XT19 is availabe. But I have seen distortion plots where the XT25 was the winner (both Neo).

These Neo smaller Vifa tweeters in some form were used by Alpine. Higher models were using the Scan Speak variant.
They were once closely related not so long ago (Vifa, Peerless and Scan Speak).
Just look at this Ring Radiator from Scan Speak:
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/ring-radiator-tweeters/scanspeak-discovery-r2604/8320-1-tweeter-ring-radiator/









And it's Vifa sibling:
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/ring-radiator-tweeters/vifa-xt25tg30-04-1-ring-radiator-tweeter/









And check out the difference in flange of the small version:









That's why I made this from the small flange version:








inspired by:


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info,This is greatly appreciated. It looks like after reading and looking at different sites.The SC version is the smallest ,then the TG30 is the next biggest, With scanspeak also making an exact replica of it with a different model number,Then looking at parts express I see they make an even bigger version that is shielded model #BG60. Then I saw some vifa xt25's on ebay that had a swivel model only 20 dollars a piece,not sure if they are for quality sound or if they are just gimmicky with a swivel.Though that swivel would make it a little easier to position the tweeter for optimum sound. and then I see your last picture which looks to be a version of the xt25's made by scanspeak I think which is the scanspeak 7000.Though Zaph audio says it's performance is on par or mabe a little better ,but as Zaph says, the price is outrageous at almost 290.00 per tweeter.So other than the scanspeak 7000.If I can fit it. Is the Vifa XT25TG30-04 the very best of the XT25 series.These being the model that some of the high end home speakers were using for smooth ,detailed high fidelity sound. Also how could these tweeter be that good sounding if the high end scanspeak tweeters are in the 300 + dollar range per tweeter and the dynaudio esotar 2 tweeters being over 1000 a pair. Are we looking at diamonds in the rough vifa XT25TG30-04 tweeters that can give the other high end tweeters a run for their money. I wouldn't think these would be low quality sound reproduction if they go into very high end home speakers.Just baffled that they are priced so low.and you usually can't get quality sound unless you spend the higher sums of money. What are other peoples opinions if these tweeters stack up to be as good as the higher dollar scanspeak and dynaudio esotar.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

That swivel mount version on ebay probably has the Neo XT25 SC90-04 in there.
The Vifa XT25TG30-04 is the best sounding vifa from the XT series and can be crossed a bit lower than the Neo (small) version. It has a better frequency response and really is a good tweeter for very little money. It's also popular among DIY speaker builders.
For a car they are a bit big. That last picture I posted was indeed the Scan Speak Ring Radiator. I showed it as I used it as inspiration to model my 3D printed tweeter housing above it. As you'll notice I have a round and deeper shape than the original XT25 SC90-04 flange. I haven't measured it but I should.
There are other tweeters out there that are a steal too. You don't have to choose a ring radiator. I only mentioned it because the XT25TG30-04 is a very good tweeter for its price. Perhaps better than it should be. Just look around for reviews.

Check out: Measurements
There are more tweeter tests there and a good test of the Scan Speak 6600 that was mentioned in your quest: SS6600
Also a quite expensive tweeter compared to a cheaper Peerless HDS and Seas 27TBFC/G tweeters. The Scan Speak wins but by how much? You'll also notice that Seas is better than the XT25 in distortion tests! So you see that there are alternatives that sound really good that don't cost a fortune.
Measurements don't tell the complete story of coarse. You'd have to listen to them to find out if you like them.
To bad I haven't found an Esotar2 110 tweeter test yet. I'd like to see that!


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I was lead to this tweeter by some of the reviews that said that If I was looking for a tweeter that could be very detailed and make cymbals and other tweeter sounds, sound very lifelike, but also remain very smooth sounding with being fatiguing after listening for a few hours. That this would be the tweeter to do that. I'd rather lose a little bit of detail,but have the tweeter be extremely smooth sounding. Also will this tweeter make all music sound good and be able to listen to music like Christopher cross,sailing, and Supertramp,while still being able to make rock sound good like Ac/Dc,or Metallica,etc.Also will the Vifa XT25TG30 tweeter be able to fully hold their composure at high volumes and still sound good. Nothing beats talking to someone that has personally used these tweeters and knows if they sound smooth and detailed on all music,while turning up the stereo pretty loud.I'm not much for graphs. I'd like to hear personal experiences on this particular model number. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

That's what it's cheaper, smaller Neo sister does for me but I'll let others answer .
Just remember to aim them a bit .


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I bought a set of the XT-25's that were on Ebay. I had to pop them out and take another look at them but they definately look like the sc90-04. I have been running them for about a yr I guess. I have been bouncing back and forth between 2.5 and 3.15 24 db for a while. They seem to be fine at 2.5. I haven't exactly been easy on them either. For a while they were on a Usacoustics Usa 2100 and for the last 6 months or so on 2 channels of my ESX Q120.4. I think they sound fantastic and couldn't imagine something sounding better for the price.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the last review on these.It sounds like they can take some punishment ,while still sounding good. When you were listening to them at high volumes did they remain clear,detailed and distortion free or did the vifa xt25 start to distort at all or lose its composure. Also what types of music do you play with these,and does it do well to make all generes of music sound good or do they fall apart with certain songs and music types. Also if I had room for the larger version would that be they better choice for even better sound quality since reviews say the larger version is even better sounding,but most people opt out of that version because it is too large for them to fit it in their vehicles properly.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

coomaster1 said:


> Thanks for the last review on these.It sounds like they can take some punishment ,while still sounding good. When you were listening to them at high volumes did they remain clear,detailed and distortion free or did the vifa xt25 start to distort at all or lose its composure. Also what types of music do you play with these,and does it do well to make all generes of music sound good or do they fall apart with certain songs and music types. Also if I had room for the larger version would that be they better choice for even better sound quality since reviews say the larger version is even better sounding,but most people opt out of that version because it is too large for them to fit it in their vehicles properly.


The larger version sound better 2,5-3kHz, has lower and more controlled resonance. Otherwise not much differences. They are pretty clean up to 95-96dB/1m within their usable range. At least the neo version I tested. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

coomaster1 said:


> Thanks for the last review on these.It sounds like they can take some punishment ,while still sounding good. When you were listening to them at high volumes did they remain clear,detailed and distortion free or did the vifa xt25 start to distort at all or lose its composure. Also what types of music do you play with these,and does it do well to make all generes of music sound good or do they fall apart with certain songs and music types. Also if I had room for the larger version would that be they better choice for even better sound quality since reviews say the larger version is even better sounding,but most people opt out of that version because it is too large for them to fit it in their vehicles properly.


I play them quite loud from time to time and they sound fine. I think my inability to decide on crossover points is more just a habit of tweaking rather than a sound deficiency. You can see the rest of my equipment in my sig. My system does play rather loud and the Vifa's can keep up with no problem. 

The tweets I had before these were the ring domes from the Alpine type X REF comp set. These were a trendous step up from them. I have never heard a bad review on these but like you said I can only assume that the larger ones will play lower and sound better if you can fit them. 


The music I listen to......Classic rock, 80's metal, progressive rock like porcupine Tree and almost any other music except 2.....I will never play rap in my truck or that crap the kids listen to....Dubstep. It's not music IMO.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Wesayso said:


> That swivel mount version on ebay probably has the Neo XT25 SC90-04 in there.
> The Vifa XT25TG30-04 is the best sounding vifa from the XT series and can be crossed a bit lower than the Neo (small) version. It has a better frequency response and really is a good tweeter for very little money. It's also popular among DIY speaker builders.
> For a car they are a bit big. That last picture I posted was indeed the Scan Speak Ring Radiator. I showed it as I used it as inspiration to model my 3D printed tweeter housing above it. As you'll notice I have a round and deeper shape than the original XT25 SC90-04 flange. I haven't measured it but I should.
> There are other tweeters out there that are a steal too. You don't have to choose a ring radiator. I only mentioned it because the XT25TG30-04 is a very good tweeter for its price. Perhaps better than it should be. Just look around for reviews.
> ...


I've seen a german test on the whole Esotar2 series, saved it as a pdf. Can't find it now, probably lost those files when my harddrive failed a few month back ;(

Wonder why Mark K and Zaph's results differ... Zaph's HD plots definitely shows that the Seas 27TBFCG has worse HD overall (well at least over 2,8k) than XT25. f3-f5 is much lower on the Vifa, comparable to the more expensive S-S versions.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Hanatsu said:


> I've seen a german test on the whole Esotar2 series, saved it as a pdf. Can't find it now, probably lost those files when my harddrive failed a few month back ;(
> 
> Wonder why Mark K and Zaph's results differ... Zaph's HD plots definitely shows that the Seas 27TBFCG has worse HD overall (well at least over 2,8k) than XT25. f3-f5 is much lower on the Vifa, comparable to the more expensive S-S versions.


Sorry to hear about that harddrive. One of the reasons all my data is on (software) raid mirror. Would have loved to see the results. I'll look for it.

Could be a quality control issue on the Vifa parts... A lot has changed over the last few years at Vifa. I have read before there are differences between the old and the new tweeters. The old one is still for sale as discovery line from Scan Speak though. Do check out the FS of the speakers. There are different versions. I'd go for the lowest Fs if running the big format ring radiators. I see the Scan Speak R2604/833000 has an Fs of 440. The Vifa XT25TG30-04 is about the same with 435 Hz (plus/minus 15 % deviation). This is the new spec under the Peerless name. All older OEM Vifa drivers seem to re-surface as Peerless in the spec-sheets. Also there are some renumbered versions like XT300 that seem different. So it's not always clear what you are getting.
I have seen lots of inconsistencies in published specs from Vifa regarding their full range 3.5" speakers.

The smaller XT Mark tested was an older model with possible different magnet.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Found this in a folder, don't ask where I've got from - no idea. Seem to be a harmonic distortion comparison of Dyn110 and Scan 7100. Can't find it on google either. If the test is proper, the Dyn has slightly better 2nd order HD between 2-4kHz but that's about it, the Scan has better 3rd order HD though all frequencies and better 2nd HD above 4kHz as well.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice find! I'd trust both to play well. But with the price difference I wouldn't mind going with the Scan Speak. That was the Revelator tweeter, so in their line up the Illuminators should be even better. Thanks for the picture. Maybe one day I'll go for a complete Revelator setup. Now the second order distortion is said to be less troublesome right? As in: more pleasing than odd order distortion. But they are allready -30 dB down on both so it would be very hard to hear that difference. 

Back to the scheduled XT25 discussion .


----------

